# How does this work - new BA advert



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Helen (mrs Cairnnut ) sent me this link today, I don't usually bother with these things but this is really amazing or is it scary !! left me gobsmacked
john

This is so clever. Do try it.

BA launched a new Olympics themed advert yesterday which is quite clever BUT the REALLY clever bit is you can put in any UK postcode or address (or try both) and "thanks to CGI and Google Maps", the advert will include the B777 taxiing up your road!

See: BA link thingy


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We are hoping to get the local coucil to use the same technology to run a street sweeper and a pothole repair wagon down our road :lol:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

dont know why i did that..........
i work at heathrow and live at my home, ....
why did i bother :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I couldn't find anywhere to put in a postcode?


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

"I couldn't find anywhere to put in a postcode? "

Sorry its stopped working may be to many people using it perhaps try again later


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Only showed the wrong side of the road when I put in my old address. Did the same with my daughters address too.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

cairnnut said:


> BA launched a new Olympics themed advert yesterday...
> See: BA link thingy


Erm, I think http://taxi.ba.com site with the plane travelling past/near your address, has been around a few weeks now.... nonetheless, still quite fun.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The site is down at the moment according to the message above the advert.

ray.


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Up and running now , very clever and strange to see your own street on the add
john


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

So that's the B*gger who put a damn big scratch along the side of our car !


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Gosh the things you learn by being amember of this community!! It goes right past our house WHOO HOO!! thanks


----------

